# Kung Fu Panda 3



## yell0w_f0x (Jun 18, 2015)

So there is now a new trailer of it.
[video=youtube_share;10r9ozshGVE]http://youtu.be/10r9ozshGVE[/video]

I have mixed feelings about it. I am excited cuz kung fu panda is one of the franchises I love. But I'm kinda iffy about how this will go now after seeing the trailer. I'm still gonna see it tho. 

Also, is it just me or does the dad look a bit different from the ending of kung fu panda 2?


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Jun 18, 2015)

Never got around to seeing 2. This is interesting. Strange song choice for the trailer though


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 18, 2015)

I think I am now in the Hype Train. THANKS.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 18, 2015)

1st was meh. 

2nd was awesome. 

3rd couldn't be that bad. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 18, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> 1st was meh.
> 
> 2nd was awesome.
> 
> 3rd couldn't be that bad. Lets hope for the best.



Totally agree with you! At least, 3rd can't be worse than some MMORPG expansion that failed-so- hard-that-it-is-not-even-worth-telling-the-real-name. You may know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 18, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> Totally agree with you! At least, 3rd can't be worse than some MMORPG expansion that failed-so- hard-that-it-is-not-even-worth-telling-the-real-name. You may know what I'm talking about.



Did it involve a Panda Emperor?


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 18, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Did it involve a Panda Emperor?



Not sure about that, but I'm sure there was a new zone with the most original name ever: Pandaria.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 18, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> Not sure about that, but I'm sure there was a new zone with the most original name ever: Pandaria.



Hewge told me about it. :3 

I actually liked the cutscenes explaining the Mist. It was so cool. <3


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 18, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Hewge told me about it. :3
> 
> I actually liked the cutscenes explaining the Mist. It was so cool. <3



The cutscenes are awesome, yea, but the rest of the content, the classes' "nerfs" and the changes were atrocious. Trust me, I played it.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 18, 2015)

One of the few franchises where I don't mind multiple sequels.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 18, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> Never got around to seeing 2. This is interesting. Strange song choice for the trailer though



It's AC/DC because of Jack Black reasons duh



PheonixDragon said:


> The cutscenes are awesome, yea, but the rest of the content, the classes' "nerfs" and the changes were atrocious. Trust me, I played it.



Oh my god, you're kidding right

Mists was not that bad. If anything Warlords is the atrocity.. but if you're gonna say "pandas ruined it" don't bother cos I'm not gonna listen to you


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Jun 18, 2015)

Taralack said:


> It's AC/DC because of Jack Black reasons duh



I know that, but didn't they use a different genre of music in the other trailers? More adventure like?


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 18, 2015)

Taralack said:


> Oh my god, you're kidding right
> 
> Mists was not that bad. If anything Warlords is the atrocity.. but if you're gonna say "pandas ruined it" don't bother cos I'm not gonna listen to you



Don't get me wrong, my favorite race are the Pandaren, it was good to see them after 10 years...
But the 85-90 zones were slightly unoriginal, the end-game content was really meh, especially the new battlegrounds/arenas, there was useless class nerfs (When will the developpers cut down the Paladin's Lay on Hands?) and  the talent tree became useless. I played Burning Crusade and WOTLK, and they were pretty better. Mists is better than Warlords, I'll have to agree with you; That expansion is focusing way too much on Horde faction.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jun 19, 2015)

Now look at the Chinese teaser trailer!
This has gotten me more excited than the official trailer.  XD

[video=youtube_share;6RI7Ayfs4rU]http://youtu.be/6RI7Ayfs4rU[/video]


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 19, 2015)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Now look at the Chinese teaser trailer!
> This has gotten me more excited than the official trailer.  XD



Indeed. It's got more action and a more epic score. (Sorry AC/DC...but its 2015 and you had your time)


----------



## Hewge (Jun 19, 2015)

That panda dad has one _smooth_ voice. Dang


----------



## Taralack (Jun 19, 2015)

^ This trailer is a lot better. Clearly they have to appeal to different things when marketing to different audiences though..



PheonixDragon said:


> Don't get me wrong, my favorite race are the Pandaren, it was good to see them after 10 years...
> But the 85-90 zones were slightly unoriginal, the end-game content was really meh, especially the new battlegrounds/arenas, there was useless class nerfs (When will the developpers cut down the Paladin's Lay on Hands?) and  the talent tree became useless. I played Burning Crusade and WOTLK, and they were pretty better. Mists is better than Warlords, I'll have to agree with you; That expansion is focusing way too much on Horde faction.



There were a lot of quality of life improvements though, easier ways for people to get into raiding, FLEX RAIDS, an ongoing Legendary questline, Challenge Modes.. sure a lot of it could have been implemented better, Timeless Isle was a tad grindy for my liking but was a great way for people to get geared if they've been away for a while or new to endgame, Siege should not have been current content for as long as it was, etc. I don't really PvP so can't speak for BGs or arenas. 

Sure they switched some things around for classes, but nerfs? I mean.. I guess it depends what class you play, but as a Blood DK we were anything but nerfed. My husband played a holy Pally and he topped healing meters whether it was in a premade or LFG. Prot Warriors had so much utility with banners, etc. it was insane. I cleared Challenge Modes twice on a blood DK and prot Warrior. Sure they completely revamped the talent trees, but with the classic tree system it was cookie cutter or bust. With the new system at least people can switch out for different abilities and passives as needed. It was great for soloing old raids on my blood DK because I could switch out sprint for something else, etc. And Lay on Hands really isn't that powerful if you can only use it once per encounter.. just sayin

I raided in BC and Wrath as well, and those were indeed good times. But Mists really is not all that bad.

PS. If anything, blood DKs were nerfed in Warlords.. RIP heart strike, OP death strike healing, massive AMS absorbs.. thanks a lot now you made me sad


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 19, 2015)

Hewge said:


> That panda dad has one _smooth_ voice. Dang



David Cross *was* Goliath in Gargoyles after all. ;3c


----------



## Taralack (Jun 19, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> David Cross *was* Goliath in Gargoyles after all. ;3c



David Cross is the voice of Crane.. I believe Bryan Cranston is voicing panda dad


----------



## Twylyght (Jun 19, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> David Cross *was* Goliath in Gargoyles after all. ;3c



Umm, don't you mean Keith David?  You know, the voice of Dr.  Facilier from the Princess and the Frog.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 19, 2015)

Twylyght said:


> Umm, don't you mean Keith David?  You know, the voice of Dr.  Facilier from the Princess and the Frog.



LOL. 

Yeaaaah. I had a brain fart I guess. XD


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 19, 2015)

MoP is gud.


I haet haeters


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 19, 2015)

Taralack said:


> David Cross is the voice of Crane.. I believe Bryan Cranston is voicing panda dad



Really? I was so sure it was Keith David...I guess I'm not as good with voices as I used to be. ;~;


----------

